# Blast and Cruise Advice Please



## AK49er (Jan 22, 2012)

I will start by saying I fully understand the risk associated with blast/cruise and have accepted the risks involved. So I have been cruising on 300 ml test e per week for a few weeks now after a 1g test e per week for 14 weeks and 400 ml deca per week for 12 weeks cycle. This was my first ever cycle and i loved it.. no sides from cycle other than Clark/Kent syndrome and just a little water retention which was expected but the exemestane nipped than in the butt. I was up 44 lbs. before the exemestane, and after it took effect I was up 28 lbs. and have maintained that. I am running 300 I.U. hcg  twice per week and have been using exemestane 12.5 mg tabs eod during cycle and now during cruise. I am wanting to know if that is too high a dose of exemestane for cruise. I plan on cruising for 8 weeks then start another blast of 1g per week of test prop (broken up of course so i can mix with e.d. tren injections) and 75 ml e.d. tren a for 8 weeks, I am switching to prop for this cycle and have decided to use tren a instead of e because I like sticking myself e.d. (j.k.) because of the shorter ester and I have never pinned tren before. I will also have caber on hand just in case and will be using hcg during this next cycle then off completely for probably 6 mos. to a year after a proper pct which any advise on a good pct to try and recover after doing this would be appreciated, thank you in advance for your opinions. If I can't recover or I screw up pct and htpa is jacked from this, then I will just cruise again.. I will be getting full bloodwork done in about 3 weeks to make sure I'm doing ok.. right now libido seems down from when on cycle.


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 23, 2012)

How old are you?
Do you plan on competing?

Just some of many questions you should think about if you start cruising.The body only rebounds "so many times" before your natty test wont come back to norm levels.

Now as for cruising: 
-there's no need for an AI wail cruising.
-only run HCG for a few weeks tord the end of your cycles and in your final PCT protocol. You can build a tolorance to HCG.
- need to wait 8 weeks(min) to start upping dose again.  
I wait 10-12weeks-works best for me, good luck bro.


----------



## AK49er (Jan 23, 2012)

shortnwide said:


> How old are you?
> Do you plan on competing?
> 
> Just some of many questions you should think about if you start cruising.The body only rebounds "so many times" before your natty test wont come back to norm levels.
> ...



Thanks for the reply, I am 37 and i am not going to compete on a pro level.. I left out that I will be running hcg for 6-8 weeks then getting off for 6-8 weeks then back on again. thanks for the reminder. I know this is risky and i hope I can bounce back from this but like I said if not then not....I have low test levels anyway and have 3 kids and don't plan on having anymore...just only want to make sure I can still get it up after this...lol but you say no a.i. on cruise....really not that i don't believe you but I have read conflicting opinions on this regarding controlling estrogen levels while cruising, anybody else have an opinion ?


----------



## AK49er (Jan 23, 2012)

can anybody else comment about using and a.I. while cruising ??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't. If I was prone to gyno I might, but I have no issues there


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 24, 2012)

I bridge with 200-250 test and i dont take anyting else with it.I take the same time on as i do off.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...g-power-approach-success-oldschoollifter.html


----------



## AK49er (Jan 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I don't. If I was prone to gyno I might, but I have no issues there



Im not prone to gyno either, so does that mean I don't have to worry about estrogen levels while cruising ??


----------



## AK49er (Jan 25, 2012)

anybody ??


----------



## Imosted (Jan 25, 2012)

try to experiment, start cruising and after a month or so go get a blood work done. if your e levels too high use AI if it is at an acceptable range than there is no need. everyone is different and non of us can really answer your question.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 26, 2012)

Yep everyone's different, I think I might need an AI at 300mg but many would not. Only bloodwork can say for sure but if you're holding alot of water or start getting gyno symptoms that's a good indicator. High estro can cause libido issues as well, I would stay on 300mg for 4+ weeks and then go get bloodwork. Read the sticky at the top and you can get it for around $50.


----------



## _jim_ (Jan 26, 2012)

wait...so your first ever cycle was 1 gram of test a week with 400mg of deca....cruising after your very first cycle?  why would you have thought any of this was even remotely a good idea?


----------



## bobbyboy (Jan 26, 2012)

AK49er said:


> can anybody else comment about using and a.I. while cruising ??


 

I run 1mg Adex twice a week while cruising. Get some blood and you'll see why it's important. If you're still unsure, ask a professional.....meaning someone that specializes in TRT. Just because people don't, doesn't mean that they shouldn't.

My TRT script was written as 150mg TestC 2x/week, 1mg Adex 2x/week, 250IU HCG 2x/week. I ran HCG for 22 weeks and didn't build a tolerance like everyone says either. 

Information on TRT isn't the best on this forum.....no disrespect, I love here. But check out steroidology for probably some of the best advice out there


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 26, 2012)

AK49er said:


> can anybody else comment about using and a.I. while cruising ??



I do. I think aromasin may be a little strong for the lower dose of test, I prefer anastrozole. When using proviron and lower doses of test I don't need AI.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 26, 2012)

I have to use an AI on a cruise or my E2 drifts into the female range.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I have to use an AI on a cruise or my E2 drifts into the female range.



Same here 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 26, 2012)

AK49er said:


> cruising on 300 ml test e per week for a few weeks now after a 1g test e per week for 14 weeks and 400 ml deca per week for 12 weeks cycle. This was my first ever cycle


 Am I reading this correctly?


----------



## _jim_ (Jan 27, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Am I reading this correctly?




I thought I was the only one who caught that.  Talk about blowing your wad early.


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 27, 2012)

_jim_ said:


> wait...so your first ever cycle was 1 gram of test a week with 400mg of deca....cruising after your very first cycle?  why would you have thought any of this was even remotely a good idea?




ya,,  I had to read this post a few times cause I thought I was missing something,,,

I am NOT putting you down or trying to be condescending,BUT how did you come up with this strategy for ur  1st cycle???
What's done is done..  IMHO you might want to rethink your strategy!


I only say this because I believe in being safe or at least as safe as one can be..  There is a lot more that can & will go wrong besides your HTPA not rebounding...

GOOD LUCK to you bro


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 27, 2012)

AK49er said:


> anybody ??


 Can you please explain to us why this is your first cycle and now you are cruising?


----------

